# TBG - Rock Ranch Nov 10th.....my pics!!



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, we completed another successful year with the Rock Ranch and putting trad bows in as many kids hands as we could find!! And a fair number of adult ones to! I thought I could name everyone that helped out with it this year, but I might miss someone, so here is a VERY BIG THANK YOU to the entire collective BUNCH!! But mostly to Tony Smith for all his excellent leadership!! We gave away several bows and arrows to kids all thru the season!! So I know we made alot of kids happy...just hope their parents remained happy as well!!!
Here's some of my pics from our last set-up on the 10th. We plan to repeat this next year, so if you didn't have a chance to help this year......make a plan to do so in 2013!!!!
I start out with my last picture first!!! It's our group, minus a very hard working Crispin Henry (he had to leave a little before the pic)
This first young man, named Cameron Little was waiting to shoot! Dan said that Cameron had been the first one to shoot each time we had set up our trailer. Cameron's Mother Miss Betty works in one of the food prep areas. Dan had another great IDEA...Cameron was to receive one of our Compton's bow/arrows as a gift from TBG. Boy was he surprised. I gave him the safety speech...no shooting a sibling, a dog, a cat or your Momma's doors etc etc. Shortly thereafter, I had to call Miss Betty to explain why he had the bow! He was relieved for sure!!! A fine responsible Momma!!! And then we were on...it was slow at first but quickly got busy until we packed up at 5 pm!!!!
Bella Angell and Jeff Hampton were ready at the beginning of the line, they made sure you had the right bow and an arm guard!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2012)

That's awesome Tomi!!!
That first pic, the one in the middle with pink sleeves, is a ray of sunshine!
Good for all of you, it looks like you touched many!
Who made that nice sign?
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

2nd batch:
I was given the honor of picking out some kids to give bows to, also!! This young lady and her little sister had the best time shooting. They paid such attention to the instructions and were thrilled when they hit their targets. And the girls were so excited for each other when the other one hit her targets! I couldn't resist, they had to be my first one to hand a "pink" bow/arrow to. 
It was so exciting to see so many kids and families, thrilled to shoot a bow! 
We had lots of sisters and brothers, encouraging each others "kills" on their targets!!! But sometimes, they were in serious competition with each other too!!
Sometimes, I even got the chance to watch these big 'ole gruff gentlemen take a knee, to help a sweet little girl in pigtails and her Momma!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

3rd batch:
As I looked thru my pics, there was one repeating theme thru-out each and every one....can you guess?  a smile.  And you know we sometimes take those for granted....In the background are friends laughing, in the foreground are first time shooters smiling.....     I never get tired of seeing smiles!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

4th batch:

Here's what this little family saw.....pretty cool huh!?  You want to come to The Rock Ranch, not just for archery, but they have amazing things for your family to enjoy together. It was a sunny comfortable day!
As Tony found out, you just never know who wants to shoot a bow!!!!
I caught SO many families together having a blast!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

5th batch:
Once again, I was given the chance to pick out someone to give a bow to. I watched this young man hit every arrow in his target (1st time!!) and he was so proud. Once I spoke with his Mom, I found out he was the middle child of 3 boys and she was so very grateful for the bow to go to him. Ya'll know how tough being the middle kid can be!!!! (I was the youngest and only girl....so I was special!!)His name is Knox Hunter and they live in Cumming,GA. So I also took the time to promote our fellow archery club NGT out of Gainesville, so we just might be lucky enough to have this whole family come shoot with us in 2013!!!! BTW, yes I know he received a "pink" bow/arrows, he assured me he had NO PROBLEM with ownership of such a bow. I told his Momma to Google "Fred Eichler"....it would solve any problems if they arose!
By the end of the day, we were so filled with Blessings from The Day, our cups runnethed over!(is that a word?) The very last person we let thru our line to shoot was a young man name Nick Gomez. He had been in line, but his Momma made him get out of it to catch the train. Once he returned, we had actually closed the line, but I remembered him, and just couldn't do that to him. Well, Gene had him shoot a couple sets of arrows just cause.....then we all had a another GREAT TBG IDEA.....Nick was given another Compton's bow/arrow set.....Was he ever thrilled. Gene showed him the ins and outs of the bow, then I gave the safety speech!!!! His Momma was surprised and just as happy!!!! The last time I saw Nick, he was running across the field with it in his hands, just a grinning!!!
I hope you've enjoyed my pics, it was a rewarding day for me and Jeff. And I assure you, if you make one of these next year, YOU will be just as rewarded!!!!    
Happy Holidays ya'll!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Dan.....Jeff Hampton is responsible for our very cool new sign!!!!!
BTW, so glad you are feeling better my friend!!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 16, 2012)

God's Blessings on all of you that helped there, and you especially Tomi, because your camera has brought more people to traditional archery than all the rest of us, IMO, and I am by no means putting down the efforts of everybody else.  I am simply saying that you and your camera shots of folks having fun at these events, are seen by so many more people than are at the actual events.  Tony and everyone that has ever set up or taken down the targets and created the "scene" so to speak have sacrificed and worked very hard to have done their part in order for you to do yours!  One might exist without the other, but you pictures make it  thrive!  Can I get an AMEN? It blesses all of us to SEE the events.  I bet there's a bunch of new archers now that were only "potential archers before!  Good on all of y'all!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 16, 2012)

Great pics as usual Tomi, Thanks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 16, 2012)

Great pictures of a wonderful day! 
Of the many things we do as TBG, this, IMO, is about the best. 

Thank you for all the pictures Tomi! You did well. 

Left to Right: (in the picture below)
Tony Smith, Steve Angel and his daughter Bella, Hatchet Dan Beckwith, Tomi Varnell, Jeff Hampton, Jim Rogers, Gene Bramblet, Paul ReDavid and his daughter Dani.
(not pictured) Carol Redavid and their young son Gary, Chris Henry, and the photographer, Lori.

Other folks who helped at our Youth Archery Events this year, including 6 total events at the Rock Ranch, plus Unicoi Outdoor Adventure Day, The Girl Scout Camp and Sarah Barr Day in McDonough:
- Chase Crawford, Frank Wright, Felicia Redavid, Christopher ReDavid, Jeff Roberts, Dave Thomas, Dennis Rice, Dave Bureau, Robert Foster, Bill Knight and Chuck.

All because of what we do, and have done this year alone, a conservative estimate of well over 2000 folks, young and not so young,
received first hand exposure to Traditional Archery, and to TBG, NGT, SGTP and to this forum.
You have to love that!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2012)

pine nut said:


> God's Blessings on all of you that helped there, and you especially Tomi, because your camera has brought more people to traditional archery than all the rest of us, IMO, and I am by no means putting down the efforts of everybody else.  I am simply saying that you and your camera shots of folks having fun at these events, are seen by so many more people than are at the actual events.  Tony and everyone that has ever set up or taken down the targets and created the "scene" so to speak have sacrificed and worked very hard to have done their part in order for you to do yours!  One might exist without the other, but you pictures make it  thrive!  Can I get an AMEN? It blesses all of us to SEE the events.  I bet there's a bunch of new archers now that were only "potential archers before!  Good on all of y'all!



I'll give a huge Amen there Mr Bill .....and it is a Blessing to have all these great folks that took the time .....

awesome , awesome job everyone I tip my cap to each and every one of you ....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> I'll give a huge Amen there Mr Bill .....and it is a Blessing to have all these great folks that took the time .....
> 
> awesome , awesome job everyone I tip my cap to each and every one of you ....




Well said! Great work getting archery to the young ones! Nice pictures a s usual Tomi!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 16, 2012)

mike


----------



## whossbows (Nov 16, 2012)

Good day for sure thank yuo all for what you do


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys are awesome! I really need to start participating in these events, looks like a blast. 
 Great pics, thanks Tomi.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys are just flat out awesome for all that you do for our sport and the children. Thank you.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 16, 2012)

AWESOME pics!! I wish I'd known about this event. We live about 15 miles from there and Hayley would have loved to have been there. She's been watching me play with my trad bow and wants one SO bad. 

How and where would I sign up for update on things like this? Nursing school has my internet time tied up, so I hear about all the great events way too late!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 16, 2012)

Y'all definetly put alot of your personal time into these events.
Thanks!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2012)

Amen Brother Bill!!! Love reading and seeing all the great pic's about these events! I saw where one little girl even put on some war paint to shoot. Great stuff from great folks!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2012)

Big Amen Bill!


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 16, 2012)

Great Pics Tomi, 
Amen Bill.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> AWESOME pics!! I wish I'd known about this event. We live about 15 miles from there and Hayley would have loved to have been there. She's been watching me play with my trad bow and wants one SO bad.
> 
> How and where would I sign up for update on things like this? Nursing school has my internet time tied up, so I hear about all the great events way too late!



Just keep watching here. Anything TBG involved usually gets posted here.

Great pictures. The day I worked we were short handed and we didn't have time to take pictures... or eat..or drink... or P


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 17, 2012)

frankwright said:


> Just keep watching here. Anything TBG involved usually gets posted here.
> 
> Great pictures. The day I worked we were short handed and we didn't have time to take pictures... or eat..or drink... or P



I was asking because it's been about 2 months since I've been able to log in and surf the forums. I missed this and a few other get togethers. Figured there might be a link to sign up at for email reminders or something. I can check emails that pop up on the phone, but not forums.


----------



## bamabird (Nov 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum : You can contact me anytime at 770-468-5974 and I'll be happy to update you on Rock Ranch dates as we put together next year's schedule...Tony Smith - TBG Youth Program Coordinator


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

bamabird said:


> Sugar Plum : You can contact me anytime at 770-468-5974 and I'll be happy to update you on Rock Ranch dates as we put together next year's schedule...Tony Smith - TBG Youth Program Coordinator



Thanks, Tony! As you can see, school has me all sorts of busy. So I finally got to log in again to read replies.


----------

